# British sense of humour in Canada (I need a good laugh)



## Guest (Jul 10, 2010)

My Mum and step Dad (Richard) visited us, and as Richard had been quite ill and short of breath we asked a friend if we could borrow her wheel-chair, (no-one was using it at the time I hasten to add!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!) Anyway, the friend obliged and we took Mum and Richard out. I was pushing him around the village, but could not for the life of me get all 200lbs of Richard plus the wheelchair up the kerb. So, I asked him if he could stand up for a moment. As he rose out of the seat I raised my hands and looked up to the skies and said "Hallelujah, he can walk, Oh Lordy Lordy Lordy" all my family peed themselves laughing but the Canadians just walked on staring!!!!

Have you experienced their non-plus sense of humour? If so please explain, I need a good laugh


----------



## canajun (Jul 10, 2010)

Well the thing is most Canadians are quite reserved with strangers in public because we have no idea of where they might be coming from. For eg., there's enough real bible thumpers in Canada to raise the possiblity that you might not have been joking. Then there's the whole issue of making a joke about someone in a wheelchair, and we're super sensitive about that kind of thing. And besides, most people are preoccupied with their own thoughts, so the normal thing to do is to go about our own business without even acknowledging other people in the street. It's the same in big cities the world over, but certainly in Canada it's that way in smaller towns as well.

I've read a few of your posts elouisa, I'm sorry it hasn't worked out for you here. I did want to say that, even as a Canadian (who's lived out west most of my life) I'd be hesitant to move to a town like Lindsay, or if I did wouldn't have any illusions about fitting in - not to knock it at all, but small town Ontario is a tough nut to crack. Just read Alice Munro.

However, you've at least discovered what is most valuable to you in life, which is being in a community of like-minded people. Canada is a nation of immigrants, but most of them clump together in communities from the same country for at least the first generation.


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2010)

*what a lovely reply*



canajun said:


> Well the thing is most Canadians are quite reserved with strangers in public because we have no idea of where they might be coming from. For eg., there's enough real bible thumpers in Canada to raise the possiblity that you might not have been joking. Then there's the whole issue of making a joke about someone in a wheelchair, and we're super sensitive about that kind of thing. And besides, most people are preoccupied with their own thoughts, so the normal thing to do is to go about our own business without even acknowledging other people in the street. It's the same in big cities the world over, but certainly in Canada it's that way in smaller towns as well.
> 
> I've read a few of your posts elouisa, I'm sorry it hasn't worked out for you here. I did want to say that, even as a Canadian (who's lived out west most of my life) I'd be hesitant to move to a town like Lindsay, or if I did wouldn't have any illusions about fitting in - not to knock it at all, but small town Ontario is a tough nut to crack. Just read Alice Munro.
> 
> However, you've at least discovered what is most valuable to you in life, which is being in a community of like-minded people. Canada is a nation of immigrants, but most of them clump together in communities from the same country for at least the first generation.


Dear Canajun, what a lovely reply. I hadn't looked at the wheelchair thing that way. Ooops. A joke will always offend someone and tickle others' sense of humour. How long have you been here, or are you Canadian and where does your profile name stem from? Thanks Elouisa


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2010)

canajun said:


> Well the thing is most Canadians are quite reserved with strangers in public because we have no idea of where they might be coming from. For eg., there's enough real bible thumpers in Canada to raise the possiblity that you might not have been joking. Then there's the whole issue of making a joke about someone in a wheelchair, and we're super sensitive about that kind of thing. And besides, most people are preoccupied with their own thoughts, so the normal thing to do is to go about our own business without even acknowledging other people in the street. It's the same in big cities the world over, but certainly in Canada it's that way in smaller towns as well.
> 
> I've read a few of your posts elouisa, I'm sorry it hasn't worked out for you here. I did want to say that, even as a Canadian (who's lived out west most of my life) I'd be hesitant to move to a town like Lindsay, or if I did wouldn't have any illusions about fitting in - not to knock it at all, but small town Ontario is a tough nut to crack. Just read Alice Munro.
> 
> However, you've at least discovered what is most valuable to you in life, which is being in a community of like-minded people. Canada is a nation of immigrants, but most of them clump together in communities from the same country for at least the first generation.


which Alice Munro novel in particular are you meaning? I have read up on her on wikipedia and she sounds very interesting.


----------



## canajun (Jul 10, 2010)

Hi ELouisa, 'Canajun, eh?' was the title of a humour book published in the 1970's about Canadian language and pronunciation, an example is 'Pine ear: a person who first settles a region.' There's also a long section on the meaning of the word 'eh?'. Here's some Canadian humour, a lot of it in-jokes: PEI Talk • View topic - Canajun, eh?

I am Canadian, have lived in Toronto, Montreal, Vancouver, Victoria, Vancouver Island, and Banff, my mother's family came from small town Ontario and we used to summer in the Kawartha region at my grandmother's cottage which was paradise in those days, but my cousin's own it now . I was looking at this forum because I'm interested in retiring early and moving to Mexico, at least for a while - Canada, and specifically BC where I'd like to live has become expensive and kinda boring to me.


----------



## canajun (Jul 10, 2010)

Yes, Alice Munro the short story writer. I would recommend maybe start with 'the View from Castle Rock' it is a recent fictionalized memoir about her family, Scots who settled in Ontario and had to eke out a hard-scrabble life until well until the late 20th century. Her writiing and insight is marvellous, but her characters and the towns she describes have an insular, oppressive quality that I think does reflect the general character of small-town Ontario beyond easy reach of Toronto.


----------

